# Todays fun



## EBorraga (Mar 21, 2020)

Work decided to close and have offices professionally cleaned today. So i was home and cleaned up my casting corner of my apartment. 

Got aa few blanks ready for resin! Went with HotRod colors


----------



## magpens (Mar 21, 2020)

Fascinating !!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2020)

Up and running! Hot Rod colors are great!


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks great - gonna make some nice pens!


----------



## mark james (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like you had some fun!  Very nice.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 21, 2020)

You have been busy!....and super nice blank fabrication station!


----------



## leehljp (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes, as Charlie said: Super NICE fabrication station!


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking good Ernie! Stay safe!


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 21, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Timber Ripper (Mar 21, 2020)

Very nice! I wish my work area could be half as neat as yours.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 21, 2020)

Casting corner growing. Looks like you making good use of your space.


----------



## MPVic (Mar 21, 2020)

You know you're going to get a ton of questions now that we have seen your "inner sanctum"!!!!!    Love to see how others organize their work areas - thanks for sharing.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 21, 2020)

MPVic said:


> You know you're going to get a ton of questions now that we have seen your "inner sanctum"!!!!!    Love to see how others organize their work areas - thanks for sharing.


Ill answer any questions. Like i said, im in an apartment with limited space. So got to make the best of it!! I spend a lot of late nights at that desk!!


----------

